# Steaks. Marinade AND Rub?



## bigsteve (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey folks, no smoking this weekend, Wifey wants grilled steaks.  I'm currently marinading some thick petite Sirloins.  I have a very nice dry rub I *could* apply before they go on the grill.

The question is, is putting on a dry rub after marinade a bad choice?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't do it, but i like the taste of beef generally without much on it.  Especially with steak, I usually use a little EVOO and a very light dusting of Low Sodium Montreal Seasoning.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 22, 2009)

You can rub after marinating and I also use the Montreal Steak rub.  But marinating a steak?  Must be angus meat.  Charolais, Galloway steaks generally don't need marinating.


----------



## bigsteve (Feb 22, 2009)

Skipped the rub.  Thought the marinade AND rub might be too much of a good thing.  Came out pretty good.  I was hoping for better taste though.  Everyone agreed it was miles ahead of when I was using a gas grill, so I guess I'm on the right track.

Next time it's a rub, and no marinade.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 22, 2009)

Charcoal really steps a steak way ahead of the pack.  I think you will like the next steak better.  That Montreal Steak is just a great thing for a steak.  Sorry I forgot what kind of steak you were doing.  I think it was sirloin, but maybe not.  Did ya have some baked potato to go with them?  What about desert, fill me in on the meal.  Making me hungry, I had to settle for fried pork chops, can't have it all, all the time.


----------



## bigsteve (Feb 23, 2009)

It wasn't fancy I'm afraid. They were grilled Petite Sirloin. We had a rice dish on the side, salad and some green beans. No desert per se. But I did have some vanilla ice-cream later.

The marinade was also a tenderizer. I don't generally marinade a regular steak, but usually use a flavored dry tenderizer as a rub. These were thick Petite sirloins, of the "Buy one pack get _two_ free" variety. I was afraid they'd be tough, so I did the marinade/tenderizer thing.

I am by no means a wiz at grilling. If you have a suggestion, I'm all ears.


----------



## wyatt2050 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like to set my grill up in 3 zones. Hot...Medium...no heat...Get your grill grate real hot and put your steaks in the hot zone for 2 min on each side to sear the steak...remove to medium zone for rest of the grilling. try not to flip much and have a instant read therm. for your desired temp....I like mine medium rare to medium which is around 140-145


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave, I thought I might mention one thing to you.  You have to butcher them (see pic above) before you can rub or marinate them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

Usually I just rub alittle salt pepper and some garlic powder on my steaks and thats about it. I like the meat speak for itself. Yummo is usually all you hear around here.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 28, 2009)

I used some Daddy Hinkles on two Filets this weekend...pretty decent stuff. The better the meat though the less it needs in prep IMO. Give a me nice piece of dry aged Prime and I'm in heaven.


----------



## yasintamboli (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice preparation....


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 19, 2009)

Daddy Hinkles is hands down the best commercial beef marinade/rub for the money IMHO. I probably have close to 30 packs of each flavor in my kitchen right now.


----------



## eman (Oct 22, 2009)

when grilling steaks i just season w/ cbp and a lil garlic powder.
 after i get a good sear. mix up 1 stick melted butter w/ 2 tblsp worcestershire , 1 tsp onion powder, 1 tsp my no salt rub.
 Brush this on the steaks b4 flipping. the butter will cause flare ups which i think helpps the taste. (Flame cooked ) i usually do this twice on each side. No complaints yet.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I do my steaks on the SFB of my CharGriller. I use aged shell or aged porterhouse, and I season them VERY lightly with salt and pepper. I cannot emphasize this enough! When you see chefs on TV use a 'pinch' of salt, it's a darn handful. I use a salt grinder, and it's perhaps two quick twists on each side of the meat. Same with the pepper.

Then after warming up toward room temp a bit they go on; they get cooked over hardwood lump** with some smoke chips. They get cooked very rare and set aside for a couple minutes. This allows the heat to distribute itself throughout the meat. They then go back on, and finished to order. If it's rare it just gets a one-minute sear; anything longer and you start getting to medium-rare or beyond. My medium-rare steaks are "bloody yet cooked". The entire thing has a consistent internal redness and juiciness, while NOT having any raw parts. I do try to convince people not to have me cook 'em further than that, but I will if they want.

The steak is perfect that way. You taste STEAK, not salt or pepper or butter or whatever. Any spices or sauces or butter people might want on their steak, they can apply it themselves to their own taste.


**I've found Cowboy better than anything else for grilling steaks this way.


----------

